# Off to La Bresse tomorrow



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi.
We manage to palm off the parentals today following their Christmas stay....Hooray :lol:  :lol: 
So, we've managed to get into the Belle Hutte campsite in La Bresse, for our Christmas and a play in the snow!! not going for the skiing, really just to get away before work starts again.......Having never been motorhoming in the winter snow before, nor been to La Bresse, any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Picking up the snow chains this afternoon and will try fitting them on a couple of times today before we depart.

Many thanks from two excited KIDS

Steve & Ian
A continuing happy Christmas and New Year to all.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Snow chains*

Hi

Have a go at putting the snow chains on at least half a dozen times. Wear some sturdy gloves. It is easier to man handle the chains without gloves on, but also a lot easier to get cuts and bruises.

I would suggest that you leave your waste water tank drain valve open and use a humble bucket or similar to collect waste water.

Ensure your Calors are full if you use Calor.

External screen covers a must, maybe with interior ones too. Failing that, hang a sturdy old blanket from the Luton bed to the floor to cut the cab area off from the hab area. You might want to do this when driving too, unless you are going to run the van heating on the move.

Are you planning on an overnight stop somewhere, or doing it all in a day? Calais to La Bresse is easy enough in one hit.

I would run Calais, Dunkerque, Ostend, Brussels, Arlon, Luxembourg etc to be toll free then Metz - Nancy on the A31 as that is toll free too. Diesel in Luxembourg is cheap at the moment at 0.82 euro per litre - just about 80p or there abouts.

Have a good trip.

Are you taking the scooter too?
  
Russell


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Russ
Thanks for the info - We'll certainly give the chains a good go before we leave.
We're hoping to ferry across lunchtime tomorrow, we'll either stay at Calais or near for Monday night, then make an early start on Tuesday and do it in one hit.
Don't think we'll take the scooter, although possibly the snow will make it a softer landing...If we do, it'll be one of us at a time.....just going as our first winter snow adventure really.
A question for you - as Erica is a tag axle, how many wheels require the chains?
Cheers
Steve & Ian :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Snow chains*

Hi

My view is the driving wheels only - ie two chains.

I would probably try to go as far as Ostend tomorrow or somewhere like that. That gives you about a one hour start for the next day. The journey is fairly easy but the last 20 miles or so is probably going to be slow, even with decent road conditions.

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

We stayed at Belle Hut in 2006, its a nice site with great facilities.
As you probably know snow isn't guaranteed for that region but on checking a few >webcams< it looks like you'll be ok this year.

If you're exploring a bit while you're there then do have a drive over the D417 Col De La Schluct pass from the Gerardmer side, its a very picturesque drive in the snow and always quickly cleared if there is a sudden fall. Theres a large car park at the top where you can go and watch them ski-ing and just mess around in the snow in general. Great views over the Vosges. We wildcamped here for the night.
I'd also recommend trying a bit of snowshoeing (racet de neige), no previous experience needed and its great fun. You can hire snowshoes at Col de la Schluct and also at the Intersport down by the road near the entrance to Belle Hutte.
I did a quick write up (with piccies) of our travels if you're interested, have a look >here<.

A few photo's to whet your appetite and have a great time....

Pete

*Camping Belle Hutte*









*Parking at Col de la Schlucht*


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks Pete

Looks fantastic, have looked at your other pics too - just wetted our appetite more!

We're leaving to take the parentals home this morning, back home this evening, finish prepping the mh - then off for Dover in the morning.

Thanks again
Even more excited Kids!! :lol:  :lol: 

Steve & Ian


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*La Bresse*

Hi Suffokian,

There is plenty of snow at La Bresse at the moment. We go quite a lot but don't stay at the campsite but just 'slum it' on the Aire at the telecabines. Go onto Batch's website 'motorhome goes skiing' and you will see a write up that I did on La bresse. Hire some skis and kit and have a go all you do is point yourself down the beginners run and push off! You will soon get the hang of it. My wife spent three days just going up and down and really enjoyed it. You can hire the kit for 35euros at the telecabines. Best to go up at night when it's floodlit. Its only 6 euros for a couple of hours and the bar is at the bottom of the slope.

WE are off to La bresse next sunday when all those naughty french have gone back to work........... Enjoy it. Take your swimming things and the scooter and drop down into the village(4KM) and visit the swimming pool. suana and jacuzzi. Brilliant! and its brand new as well. Batch's website will give you all the answers you need about motorhoming in the snow

Keep em waxed............ Ned


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi suffolkian ,see you there ,were geting the early morning ferry ,happy skiing regards gary


----------

